# Tranny went to



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

So I got in my car at work tonight...shifted into first fine..about a mile down the road I push in the clutch coming to a red light and I can't downshift...I stop and it goes into first really really hard, up shifting it's really rough to shift. I know it's not the clutch because when I finally do get it into gear it pulls out just fine, it's just getting it into gear and shifting... 
So I get home and check the tranny fluid, low, I top it off, leave it idle in the garage for a little and it shifts smoothly and then some at idle, I put it in reverse to back out...it sorta knocks going into reverse, when I get out of the garage and go to put it in first...it goes in extremely hard again, so I figure I'll try to drive it anyway and see if I need to work the tranny fluid in or something (a.k.a. denial). I shift into 2nd going up my driveway, shifts hard again, when I get to the end I try to put it back in first...won't go in...I slam it in reverse, because it wouldn't go in any gental way, back down the drieway, slam it in first and pull it into the garage...pull it in neutral and leave it idle....now at idle it won't go into gear at all... 

Sorry for the novel but I figure I'd give the whole story... 
I'm calling a tranny shop tomorrow between classes, does this sound like I'll have to have her rebuild to anyone? Or does it sound like something simple?...


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

Do u still Have a KA engine in there??? cuz i bought my 240 and drove it 300 miles home, which was the last time the stock engine and tranny saw pavement, but the Trans seemed really really fucked up like that. Heres a wonderful problem solver 4 ya. New tranny+New clutch+New engine=SR Swap. Check out SR20store.com


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm not an SR guy....I'm building up a KA...and yes this is the original KA tranny with 199,945 on it...


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

No need to be rude paintball...

But it does sound like your tranny need to be overhauled, 200k miles on a transmission is a very long time...Mind has 208k on it when the syncros finally gave out and i had very simular symptoms. I bought a lower milage tranny that was driven by a granny for 80 bucks and all is good 


OH and if you are planning to build up on the kade then you probably want to have either a fresh or rebuilt tranny anyway :cheers:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Wasn't bein' rude... just statin' a fact...and if you were a KA guy...you'd get sick of hearing "hey do you have an SR20 in that?" and when you reply "no"...you hear honda guys tell you how godly the SR20 is...gets sorta annoying haha...

And yeah... I think if she has to be rebuilt it's sorta a blessing in disguise...cause I will need one for when I swap in my newly build KA-T :thumbup: .

P.S. Sorry to the mods...the four letter word in my title I saw got edited...haha, sorry again...I cus like a truck driver...

edit: just figured out you were talkin' to the post above mine...haha oh well...so I can't read...


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

240luvr said:


> Wasn't bein' rude... just statin' a fact...and if you were a KA guy...you'd get sick of hearing "hey do you have an SR20 in that?" and when you reply "no"...you hear honda guys tell you how godly the SR20 is...gets sorta annoying haha...
> 
> And yeah... I think if she has to be rebuilt it's sorta a blessing in disguise...cause I will need one for when I swap in my newly build KA-T :thumbup: .
> 
> ...



Haha, guess I should have quoted :thumbup: I'm a KA guy too, :cheers: just minus a letter :fluffy:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Wish I could tack that "T" on the end already as well...but not yet...and this tranny dilemma is causing me problems...this will slow down the build quite a bit...especially if I have to rebuild...

Anyone think I should just try drainig all tranny fluid and replacing w/ new? Might this help?


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

ehh, its very unlikley, but you may have sheered a gear or somthing and you have metal particles in there so thick it can do anything, but you should definatly drain it down to look for metal...most fluid problems dont fix themselves with new fluid, ie runing low on fluid, u can add as much fluid as the moon can hold but it wont fix the damage caused by it.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Not expecting for it to completely fix it...but to help it out enough for me to limp it to my tranny shop of choice...because as of now I'm pretty sure I can't get the damn thing in gear without having the car turned off...oh well I'll find some way to limp it there...


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

You could probably make it if you jam it into 3rd and ride in that the whole way, as long as its not poping out, gunna be hell on your clutch though, but if you are getting the tranny redone its a good time for a new clutch anyway


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

my tranny was all noisy and sh** but then i had my mech put some LUCAS in and now it will not shift into first until the tranny warms up, but after that mmm baby it's smooth.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240luvr said:


> So I got in my car at work tonight...shifted into first fine..about a mile down the road I push in the clutch coming to a red light and I can't downshift...I stop and it goes into first really really hard, up shifting it's really rough to shift. I know it's not the clutch because when I finally do get it into gear it pulls out just fine, it's just getting it into gear and shifting...


Before you condemn the tranny, check the clutch hydraulic system for low fluid or air in the system. Also check the clutch pedal free play.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Well, here's the latest diagnosis...I got in the car today to pull it up on ramps (you can put the car in any gear when it's not running so there was no problem putting it in first for this). But now there's a sure fire sign of it being the clutch...when I had the clutch in to start it my foot wasn't on the brake and the ebrake was off...and when I turned the key the car started to creep forward. So this is telling me something in the clutch went...I'm guessing pressure plate...but the thing is, it won't creep forward when I'm sitting at idle, but it did when I turned it over... Either way, I know it isn't the hydraulic aspect of the clutch, but I'm gonna drop the tranny this weekend and inspect the clutch...if it's shot I guess it's time for an aftermarket one  .


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

240luvr said:


> Well, here's the latest diagnosis...I got in the car today to pull it up on ramps (you can put the car in any gear when it's not running so there was no problem putting it in first for this). But now there's a sure fire sign of it being the clutch...when I had the clutch in to start it my foot wasn't on the brake and the ebrake was off...and when I turned the key the car started to creep forward. So this is telling me something in the clutch went...I'm guessing pressure plate...but the thing is, it won't creep forward when I'm sitting at idle, but it did when I turned it over... Either way, I know it isn't the hydraulic aspect of the clutch, but I'm gonna drop the tranny this weekend and inspect the clutch...if it's shot I guess it's time for an aftermarket one  .




Well that makes sense, kinda..maybe? When its turning over its just not going fast enough to slip, when its at idle its going so fast it cant grab? i dunno grasping for straws haha, when my clutch went out it didnt creep or anything


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Is your master cylinder leaking? This will make you not be able to get it in gear. Feel up at the top of the clutch pedal inside for fluid leaks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240luvr said:


> Well, here's the latest diagnosis...I got in the car today to pull it up on ramps (you can put the car in any gear when it's not running so there was no problem putting it in first for this). But now there's a sure fire sign of it being the clutch...when I had the clutch in to start it my foot wasn't on the brake and the ebrake was off...and when I turned the key the car started to creep forward. So this is telling me something in the clutch went...I'm guessing pressure plate...but the thing is, it won't creep forward when I'm sitting at idle, but it did when I turned it over... Either way, I know it isn't the hydraulic aspect of the clutch, but I'm gonna drop the tranny this weekend and inspect the clutch...if it's shot I guess it's time for an aftermarket one  .


The car will never move with the motor idling and the tranny in neutral, even with a bad clutch. I still say that there could be air in the hydraulic system or NO clutch pedal free play.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

no it won't go anywhere when it's in neutral, but if you have a bad clutch, and you put it in first gear idling with the clutch in...the car will creep forward...kinda sorta like when you have a good clutch and you put it in first idling and really slowly let the clutch out the car will very slowly crawl forward...when the clutch is bad it'll creep forward w/out releasing the clutch...simple test...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

thats not necessarily a bad clutch, it could be a perfectly fine clutch thats badly adjusted!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Could an adjustment go just like that (*snaps fingers)? I could sorta see how lets say a pressure plate or something could crack or something, but not an adjustment just randomly jumping...


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Update.... 

-Just bled the system...no air was in the lines at all...thus not the problem. 

-Adjusted the pedal to the most releasing point, and nothing...thus not the problem. 

So, now I'm almost positive that it's the pressure plate, cause I can shift through the gears wonderfully when the car isn't running (due to further analysis, it's not the tranny considering I can shift when the car isn't running w/ no problem at all), but when the car is running, she won't shift at all... So I'm gonna go ahead and order a new clutch...and thinking ahead of the game here I'm gonna order a stage three to handle the power my future turbo setup will give me...thinking Spec stage 3 any thoughts?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

and the verdict is....... 
2 broken clutch disk springs, one of which was in three pieces with one of those pieces flying around in there...amazingly...the flywheel wasn't scored at all...


----------

